# Refrigerator problems need help asap



## Deuce666 (Jul 1, 2012)

:scratchhead:I JUST GOT MY CAMPER OUT AND THE FRIG WONT GET COLD THE AC LIGHT IS ON AND HAS POWER BUT MAKES A GURGLING SOUND AND HAS A STRONG SMELL OF AMMONIA INSIDE WHEN YOU OPEN THE DOOR.HELP THIS IS A 1990 5TH WHEEL COACHMAN CAMPER NEVER HAD TROUBLE BEFORE:shocked::shocked:THANKS :shocked:FOR ANY IMPUT


----------



## rksolid (Apr 16, 2011)

Sounds like a leak, won't cool because it's low on ammonia. Lots of the camper use ammonia instead of freon for cooling. I would have it checked out don't operate, kill all power and gas to the unit hopefully your compressor is still good or it could be an expensive repair.


----------



## Deuce666 (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks, shut all power of i will have a refrigerator repair guy look at it.


----------



## crawford (Nov 25, 2009)

There is no compressor it runs off heat propane or electric. If you Google rebuilt RV refrigerators there are a few out there lot cheaper then a new one.:10220:


----------



## frank-id (Dec 20, 2010)

*Convert to a apt AC refrig.*

Reasons for refrig change, less cost of new unit, about $320 versus $1800-2200, freezes ice cream hard in any weather, small inverter 12oo watts power to operate, Minimum effort for change. RV refrig use ammonia gas for cooling. Amonia slowly eats the black iron piping. ACv refrig uses a compressor with freon for cooling as the roof top AC. The advantage of an RV refrig..... none. Frank


----------

